# Generic modem driver



## drivers (Apr 22, 2002)

I've just put an old 56k internal modem in a PC running 2K, I can't find a disk or manufacturer's name, and obviously need a driver to use the thing.

Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2003)

Does the modem have an FCC ID number on it?


----------



## SuperCub (Sep 28, 2003)

Personally my opinion is, modems are so cheap that I would buy a new one. 

I setup loads of computers over the course of a year and the one thing that takes more time to find, unless I am very lucky is the correct drivers for a unnamed modem and it’s OS, there are sometimes dozens of variants. 

However if you wish to do this for an intellectual exercise then look at the numbers on the chipset/modem and go to http://www.driversguide.com/ type it in and you may find the correct one there.


----------



## sanalselcuk (Jan 18, 2005)

drivers said:


> I've just put an old 56k internal modem in a PC running 2K, I can't find a disk or manufacturer's name, and obviously need a driver to use the thing.
> 
> Any ideas?


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

SuperCub said:


> Personally my opinion is, modems are so cheap that I would buy a new one.
> 
> I setup loads of computers over the course of a year and the one thing that takes more time to find, unless I am very lucky is the correct drivers for a unnamed modem and it’s OS, there are sometimes dozens of variants.
> 
> However if you wish to do this for an intellectual exercise then look at the numbers on the chipset/modem and go to http://www.driversguide.com/ type it in and you may find the correct one there.


What about us guys that have actual hardware modems that cost a bit more than $5 for a WINmodem, which is a mediocre software modem... :4-dontkno 

MD


----------

